# Best (front loop) harness? for poodles that "forgot" how to behave on a leash? (My b



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know but why would this type of harmess give you better control ?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I typed a HUGE response and hut s button and its find aaaaaarrrrgggghhhh 

Sorry I'll answer again later k?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think a harness is the answer to your problem. Just go back to basics with a flat buckle collar and 6 foot leash. Take each of the dogs separately and they will "remember" their manners before you know it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of the Easy Walk harness. I used it to train Maizie to walk on a leash. Fiona also needed one when she was young and STRONG. It may be a "quick fix," but it is humane, easy, and will make your life way easier. It will start working immediately. I usually don't need to use the harness on Maizie anymore, as she learned on her own not to pull. 

Amazon.com : PetSafe Easy Walk Dog Harness, Medium, Black/Silver : Pet Halter Harnesses : Pet Supplies


----------



## KrisB (Feb 6, 2015)

I have this harness for one of my other dogs. 

http://www.2houndsdesign.com/Freedom-No-Pull-Harness/

I have been very happy with it. I like that it has a connection on the back and the front. That way I can use it in different manners for different situations.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Im a huge fan of this harness!! Ruffwear Front Range? Harness - a Comfortable Dog Harness With Two Leash Attachment Points, Including a Chest Attachment Point

I love it for Draco, and I find that he walks better on it (even attached to his back) than even his pinch collar now! It has a wide comfortable chest area, hooks on top of back and front, easy clips to get on and off, padded areas under the clips so that hair and skin cannot get caught, and its ruffwear which I love and have had great success with!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Of course Lily cd is giving you the real solution to the problem. The head harness, as a temporary solution, works well for me. Piper would rather not.

pr


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Would someone please explain how they use this front attachment harness? It doesn't make sense to me. I've always done all my training with a regular collar, or occasionally, a choke. However, I haven't actually "trained" a dog in years, other than just manners and show handling, so no doubt I am behind the times.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Riley has the sense-ible harness. It is a useful training TOOL, but of course, like Lily cd re said, the tool itself won't correct the behavior.

Sidewinder - when a dog pulls with the front attachment harness and reaches the end of the leash, the harness will pull him to the side (right or left, depending where the leash is). the idea is that it turns your dog back around towards you and hinder his forward movement, as opposed to a back harness where you don't have control over his movements.

We're practicing nice leash walking with Riley, and I've found treats are his secret weakness. He's learning that loose-leash next to mom = treats are dispensed, and when he's up front pulling, he misses out on the goods.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sidewinder, TeamPoodle's explanation of how the front clip harness works is correct. However as I said earlier and others have also pointed out tools are just tools. They assist you in training but don't fix your problems on their own.

The number one thing you can do to ensure you have an essential foundational tool for anything you want to teach is to have your dog always willing to make eye contact and stay focused on you. You need to be the center of the universe for your dog. Look up Brenda Aloff on YouTube for "get connected" exercises.


----------

